# Urgent cyclogest pessaries fell out after 1 minute



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm having a real panic over half way through 2 week wait on ivf and after putting pessary in this morning it felt really uncomfortable and then came out after about a minute. Should I put another one in or wait till tonight?


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I would put another one in, but make sure you stick it up high enough (I find it easiest to crouch down, like a frog DH says, and try to push it up somewhere near my cervix (the "lump" you feel in your vagina)).


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Just put another one in - its fine to do that. Don't panic it will be ok. BB


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

I had one fall out this morning when I went to the toilet a few minutes after i put it in, I just put another one in xxxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for your quick replays I decided to put another one in just laying down now. 
What do people so times wise as it days 12 hours apart. That would mean 11 tonight and I need to put one in before work tmw leave house at 7.30. The nurse did say morning and bed time so do I not need to stress about the times? 
Thank u again what helpful people xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I always used the back door for mine and they never came out.

X


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

I don't know the significance of the 12 hrs apart advise but my clinic insist the two dosages I take have to be so. I could choose the times - just had to be 12 hours apart. It is a pain sometimes to fit around commitments etc but pick two times in the day that will work best for you the majority of the time. Lots of ladies set their alarms early and rest after inserting it until they have to get up for work. Of course when you want a weekend lie-in you still have to get up early to do it!

I'm taking Cyclogest and agree it's much better 'in reverse' as I always found crinone gel came out after a few minutes. My clinic told me that taking Cyclogest the back way doesn't necessitate laying down for 20 mins afterwards whereas I'd have had to if done front ways. 

Different clinics seem to advise different things so I'd just clarify this with them especially during this early stage. Wishing you all the best. 

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

set an alarm for a half hour before you have to get up. whack first one of the day in, still in bed, roll over and nap til it's get up time.

say that's around 6 am, put the other one in in the evening while you're having half an hours tv timeon the sofa  say 7pm ish, there you are all sorted. odd nights where you have to go out just put it in when you get home.


----------

